# Advanced Prop Controller



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

What do companies (like Distortions) use to control their more advanced props?

I was watching some of the Making Monsters episodes and it looked like there was a programmable device (like a PLC) that controlled pneumatic valves, flashed some lights and played the audio.

The control surface used to program them looked a bit war torn, so I'm guessing they plug that into the actual controller during the programming and testing phases. After the sequence is programmed, they take it away and just use a button input for normal operation?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Not sure about other companies, but I know that Distortions uses Boo Box controllers with a ScareMaster Programmer. I contacted Distortions via e-mail and asked them. They program it, then set up a sensor or push button to run it after disconnecting the programmer.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks for that. Just checked those products out quickly. They are surprisingly cheap for commercial products.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the posts guys, I wanted to get into controllers but I was a little intimidated by them. However after researching the products you were talking about I am ready to take the plunge.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I read up about the Scare Master programmer last night and it has all of the functions (and more) that I had floating around in my head.

The intention was to eventually design an inexpensive but advanced controller and programming tool, but I'm not sure if it's needed after seeing the Boo Box, etc.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm not sure we need yet another prop controller at this point. There are the microcontroller-based ones (EFX-Tek, Picaxe, Arduino), the specialized button bangers (Boo Box, etc.) plus a lot of newer ones announced on this forum, which are mostly customized Picaxe or Arduino variants, with a few specialized op-amp boards as well. If you need something to animate a bunch of stuff, play sounds, turn on lights, etc etc there's plenty of solutions already available.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

No problems Jeff. I'll do some more searching around on the forum. Sounds like you guys have a few solutions (simple and advanced) already.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, let us know what you want to do and what you already know (electronic basics, programming, etc.) and we can help you pick something out.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I probably should have worded my posts a little better. I'm not so much looking for designs to use - it was more of a possibility for me to design something for you guys. I'm always interested in how other people have approached a real world technical need too.

I'm quite experienced in programming for PC (Delphi), PIC (assembler mainly) as well as other control gear (C and would you believe Basic!). I also design a lot of electronics (over 800 board designs so far) as part of my business. I probably should have mentioned that in a "new to the forum" post.

Anyway, it looks like there is a good "brains trust" here, so I'll keep reading with interest in the meantime.


----------



## DirtyZ (Oct 12, 2012)

I would like to see a more DIY solution that is capable of real time programming via a network cable and an easy to use PC interface. Mp3 audio is a must for me as well. Make it happen!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok David_AVD how about a cheap computer that has a app. running on it that can be used on breakout boards suited for each persons needs (relays,DMX, servo,). I have just discovered raspberry pi its a 35$ computer. http://www.element14.com/raspberrypi

The things that you could do with thing is just crazy!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Not really keen on the Raspberry Pi to be honest. I prefer to use something I more control over.


----------

